# ? on ERCP and Radiology Supervision/interpretation Codes



## kpaules (Jan 12, 2009)

Looking for coding advise regarding ERCP's and the use of 74328-74330 codes.  One of my GI Doc's has been personally interpreting the xray films during an ERCP.  He is also supervising the radiology tech - no radiologist is in the treatment room.  If my Doc documents that he personally supervised/interpreted the xray films, can I code out for this?  (This GI group is not part of the hospital)  The radiologist does read the films afterwards.  Do I need a modifier as well?

Thanks for all your help.
       ++Krys++


----------



## j.berkshire (Jan 13, 2009)

kpaules said:


> Looking for coding advise regarding ERCP's and the use of 74328-74330 codes.  One of my GI Doc's has been personally interpreting the xray films during an ERCP.  He is also supervising the radiology tech - no radiologist is in the treatment room.  If my Doc documents that he personally supervised/interpreted the xray films, can I code out for this?  (This GI group is not part of the hospital)  The radiologist does read the films afterwards.  Do I need a modifier as well?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> ++Krys++



Your gastroenterologist can bill the series of codes, 74328-74330, ifs/he interprets and dictates a separate report and if no radiologist overreads the films.  The code would be billed with the -26 modifier, professional component.


----------

